# Verizon Ics update list



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.phonedog.com/2012/03/06/verizon-shares-list-of-devices-that-will-be-updated-to-android-4-0-ice-cream-sandwich/

EDIT: PLEASE DELETE POST. DID NOT REALIZE A POST WAS STARTED.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

